# Help with ford 801 power master



## Shawn1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

So I have the opportunity to buy a tractor, it is a ford 801 power master with a factory loader and a Sherman backhoe

so first question, he claims it is a commercial power master, I googled it and could not come up with much on the commercial, so question is is their a commercial version or not, and if their is, what are the differences?

Second question, is their a PTO shaft when you take the backhoe off?

third question, I know their is not 3pt arms on it currently, but could I add them or are the correct hydraulics on it for 3pt arms?


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Never heard of a commercial power master, if they built one I am pretty sure it would have had a different hood and fenders than that one. I am by no means a Ford guy but the one in the picture looks a lot like the one parked under my granddad's barn right where his dad switched it off around 1990. Only without the loader and backhoe and a diesel. You should be able to see if it has a pto and it will have to have a rockshaft or lift top and the hitch valve to make lift work.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not up to speed on my pre 65 fords like I am the later models. But never heard of a commercial anything. They did make some industrial models but those were yellow and blue, had a big heavy front axle, had a big heavy cast nose/grill, IIRC none of those are on the pictured tractor.

50/50 if it has a pto and 3pt. Only way to know is to look.


----------



## calico190xt (9 mo ago)

The 801 models are actually called the Powermaster series and are divided up into other models like 811, 821, 831, 841, 851, 861, 871, 881. These models have different engines and different transmissions and with/without PTOs. I happen to have inherited an 841 with a Sherman backhoe and front loader. They do make a diesel but most were 62 HP gas engines. Mine has PTO but not all models do. I think the "Commercial" version that he is referring to is actually the 841. It has a 4 speed transmission. You can find the actual model on the Left side of tractor, on top of transmission case behind the starter. Once you determine the actual model you will know what you have. The backhoes were really quite large for these frames of these tractors but mine still works. I also found my 3 pt arms in the barn so my Dad got them originally. Been in the family since 1962. The 841 wasn't considered to be a row crop tractor. My dad used it as a "commercial" tractor digging ditches and holes mostly. Never took the loader or backhoe off of it. I had to though to fix the clutch. Been a good tractor but the hydraulic pumps are hard to find and/or fix.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

The commercial part seems to be the heavy duty loader. I'd be careful of swinging the backhoe to the side with the angle of the stabilizers and no ROPS.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I would say that the tractor is an 841 from looking at the shift lever!
I would also guess that the loader is a Wagner, no idea on the hoe!


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ok, first off that is just a farm tractor with a Sherman loader and backhoe and yes you can add back what ever was removed to have a 3 point hitch. 
The same tractor in an INDUSTRIAL VERSION is called an "1801" series they had 1841, 1861 and 1801 selecto-speed so on and so forth, these tractors have a cast iron grill and nose pieces and a straight solid front axle with steering knuckles and kingpins NOT A DROP AXLE! They also have 3 hydraulic systems on them . One for steering, one to run a backhoe or loader (front crank driven 17 gpm pump) and the system for the 3 point hitch and rear remotes if ordered special. 
The powersteering on these tractors was an abortion and will most likely have been converted by now to an orbital system that usually works much better. The system on my 1841 is retarded -ly awsome!


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

They only had those 1801 series for 2 years 1958-9 then they changed colors from red chassis and grey sheetmetal to yellow and were re-badged to "4000" .


----------



## delatkon (7 mo ago)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> I'm not up to speed on my pre 65 fords like I am the later models. But never heard of a commercial anything. They did make some industrial models but those were yellow and blue, had a big heavy front axle, had a big heavy cast nose/grill, IIRC none of those are on the pictured tractor.
> 
> 50/50 if it has a pto and 3pt. Only way to know is to look.


Do those cast iron grills are good?


----------

